# Movies that first made you love movies



## Jena (Aug 20, 2013)

Well it's 2 AM and I can't sleep and that means that while I'm playing the Drive soundtrack in my head and cursing the decision to drink a Coke after 8 PM. And that also means that I'm making a fucking thread in this stupid section because that's where my life is, apparently.

Don't hit the back button, this actually has a point. Kind of. I'm giving you a night call. 

I want you to think back to when you were a kid. Or a teenager. Or a slightly younger version of yourself, like the you at the beginning of this sentence. I want you to remember a time before you were a cynical asshole. A time when things still touched you emotionally. 

*What was the first (or among the first) movie you watched that made you realize that movies were more than just a bunch of pictures and noises? What were the movies that first made you interested in movies?*

I know you have those precious memories. Dig them up, dust them off. I don't care if they're embarrassing and stupid. And don't one of you stupid shits come in here with some dumbfuck cock-sucking response like "I watched this exquisite Bu?uel film when I was a mere lad of 6 and it just opened my eyes to the art of cinema." Fuck out of here with that shit. You were not spending your childhood watching arthouse films, you lying fuck. Name-drop and impress us all with your "depth" when you're talking about movies you watched as a teen or an adult.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2013)

American Beauty.

Even I am getting tired of me mentioning it on this forum, but it will always be my favorite. Everything about it is perfect.


----------



## daisydee (Aug 20, 2013)

Gladiator I think...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2013)

The first two DVDs I bought were Memento and Fight Club, on a whim. Both were movies that blew my mind with the fact that you almost NEED to rewatch them a second time due to how different you perceive everything after the final plot twists.
That marked the start of my respectable DVD collection.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mulholland Drive definitely.
Lynch pushed the envelope so far, with his brilliant writing and directing that I sat there amazed by the thing I witnessed.

Other films which made me realise the power of cinema were... Kill Bill Vol 1. When I 1st saw it, I was impressed with how QT managed to make such a beautiful piece from such a simple screenplay. The choreography, the camera movement, the colours, the music really touched me deeply.

Citizen Kane also made me love cinema because a guy in his 20s gave great insight and wisdom about life through some insane visuals in 1940 which makes most of today's directing efforts look like shit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 20, 2013)

american movie


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Gilmore made me realise how great films can be.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

that's hard

it would probably have to be the first time since I saw the Godfather when I was just starting High School.  Before then I had liked movies but I didn't take them very seriously.  This is a tough one though since I started watching a gripload of movies all at once so I can't really point to a specific film but more of a specific moment in my life


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Lion King. I had gotten emotional from a few TV cartoons as a kid but seeing that movie on the big screen really brought the feels out of me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> that's hard
> 
> it would probably have to be the first me since I saw the Godfather when I was just starting High School.  Before then I had liked movies but I didn't take them very seriously.  This is a tough one though since I started watching a gripload of movies all at once so I can't really point to a specific film but more of a specific moment in my life



Same.


To me, the first thing that comes to mind is actually Mad Men. Even though it's television, it's the first answer that comes to mind.




I think maybe The Pianist, Letters to Iwo Jima...

Actually, I don't know what movie it was, but when I watched iron man, I always thought "oh its a funny movie but its not a /good/ movie. 

I'm trying to remember what that "/good/" movie is..


Memoirs of a Geisha maybe?



Star Wars and The Titanic also come up...

A Bug's Life, Toy Story, Lion King are probably the more youger answers...I dont really know to be honest 



The movie Puncture and Lost in Translation came to mind, first, too.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol actually

Watching Phase 1 all in a row before watching the avengers made me really love movies. And avengers itself.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2013)

Hong Kong films in the 80s to 90s era. Can't name a specific one, but Stephen Chow's comedies and Jet Li's action flicks had substantial influence.

As for Hollywood films, it's probably The Silence of the Lambs/American Beauty/Shawshank Redemption/Dances with Wolves/Clockwork Orange/Pulp Fiction.




> Memoirs of a Geisha



Movie is terrible. The novel, on the other hand, is delicious as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2013)

In terms of inspiring a reasonable appreciation for film as an art-form, I would single out watching 'Blade Runner' in my latter teenage years as the most impactful. 

If you go back to childhood you're surely just asking "what were your first favourite films as a kid?". 

In that case I'd say - Big Trouble in Little China, Terminator/Terminator 2, Enter The Dragon, Commando, Jason & The Argonauts, Flight of the Navigator, Tremors, Home Alone, Dirty Harry, Sword in the Stone... all among the earliest    film experiences I had as a pup.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

The first movie that changed my perception of films and made me fall in love with them was _Robocop_.  Before watching that movie I had seen movies like _A New Hope,_ _Titanic,_ and a few other movies but none of them ever held my attention or made me think at that point in my life.  I didn't sympathize with the characters or even appreciate the story.  I just mindlessly enjoyed whatever appeared onscreen.  _Robocop_ changed that.  The violence it had gave quite a shock to my young mind, it made me pay attention to the movie more than I had with any other film.  Rather than being an uncaring observer I became someone that rooted for the characters or wanted them to fail.

While I had a long way to go before I could truly appreciate movies, Verhoeven's masterpiece put me on the path to really appreciating them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2013)

Jaws.

I was a little kid at my Grandmothers and she rented two movies: Jaws and...Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland. Somehow, "Jaws" became an obsession and I went through a shark faze, but I also became a movie geek, especially with horror films.

Also, "Back door Stunna Part 2". That also is an important one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 20, 2013)

_The Rocketeer_. It's just such a whizzbang, gee-whiz story that is absolutely meant for the silver screen. Sure it's hokey and it's not the best action film, but it's a movie I could watch in the theatre over and over again.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 20, 2013)

Pulp Fiction and Scarface.

Just being a kid and knowing that this was something that I was totally NOT aloud to watch, it gave me a sense of maturity and sophistication, yea it's just  a movie about mobsters and drug dealers, but the conflicts  and the plot of these films just felt so adult to me, before then I was watching every Disney flick released and  Fievel's American Tail films.  After discovering Tarantino and  Scorsese it was a done deal.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> _The Rocketeer_. It's just such a whizzbang, gee-whiz story that is absolutely meant for the silver screen. Sure it's hokey and it's not the best action film, but it's a movie I could watch in the theatre over and over again.


One of, if not my favorite superhero movie.

As for me, probably Back to the Future, Jurassic Park, or Rocky. This is a hard question.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Aliens, I saw it at a very early age and it made me fall in love with sci-fi and monster movies. I remember using my lego to make an Alien Queen


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't love movies.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I love films not movies... I am a euro


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

_The Seventh Continent_ directed by Michael Haneke


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 21, 2013)

Star Wars.

The Iron Giant.


----------



## Dil (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it was Predator, at first I didn't know what the fuck it was but all I knew was I enjoyed the special effects. It was the first Hollywood film I saw while I was living in India for a couple of years then came back to the UK and started to love the western films to bits.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2013)

I have to say when I saw Fifth Element I fell in love with the Sci Fi Genre.  I was never a trekkie or a star wars guy to begin with. 

although after I wanted to watch everything futuristic and watched the classic like Tron and Blade Runner etc


----------



## b0rt (Sep 6, 2013)

Lion King probably.

mind u I was only 7 or so but it was the first movie I really fell in love with at a young age.


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2013)

Jonathan Taylor Thomas should have won a Oscar for his performance in Lion King


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2013)

He wasn't conceived when any of those movies came out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2013)

Stunna is Para's apprentice? He loves retro movies that is before his time


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2013)

This question is hard because I loved films as a kid. My dad was a film lover (though mainly crappy films) and so we watched all kinds of films growing up. I don't remember there being one particular one that created some love of film. I just never remember there being a moment where I began, I always liked films.

However there was a time when I had a realisation that films could do much more than what I thought. When I was around 14 or so I saw Yu Tu Mama Tambien and that pretty much was kind of an awakening. I fell in love with film and afterwards sought out more than just Hollywood.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 6, 2013)

Star Wars and Godzilla


----------



## Karasu (Sep 10, 2013)

The Matrix.  Damn movie makes we wish they would make a sequel, yet I know they shouldn't.


----------



## Muah (Sep 10, 2013)

Disney only one or two of them I really liked like fox and the hound and.....
bruce lee flix
little nemo
porn


----------

